# Warm season grass in my cool season lawn?



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Does anyone know what grass this is? It makes up a lot of my brown parts of my lawn. The rest (KBG, fine and tall fescue, and rye) are mostly green.


----------



## Dug Jones (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks like you have common Bermudagrass on your hands. I had to smoke my whole backyard to (try and) get rid of it.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

That's definitely common Bermuda (wiregrass) . You better get on top of that ASAP . I just got some over the top to touch up a few wires trying to creep back into my newly renovated yard that was killed multiple times with a variety of different chemicals all aimed at Bermuda .


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Bermuda in Massachusetts?
It looks very different from what I see in Tennessee. Perhaps it's just the shot.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

IMO that blade with is awfully wide to be any strain of bermuda. Zoysia?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

lucas287 said:


> IMO that blade with is awfully wide to be any strain of bermuda. Zoysia?


Yeah, I've looked at those pictures several times. There is just no way that I would ID that as bermuda. It is possible that I am being misled by the shot or something, but that just doesn't look like bermuda to me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't see Bermuda either. Nimblewill or Zoysia are other possibilities.

@All Day NPK I moved this to the weed id folder.


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you, everyone.

@g-man I think you are on to something with nimblewill. I had never heard of that before. Based on Google image searches of that, it looks very similar.

I do have Tenacity that I can mix in a 1 gallon pump sprayer. I'm willing to spot spray some areas of it to see if it reacts and turns white. I recently (last week) power raked my lawn, followed it with 0-0-20 Dimension for fall PreM and 0.25#N to start some fall nitrogen. Does anyone see any reason why I should NOT spot spray Tenacity on these areas now? I just want to be sure. Would is be best to hit this with Tenacity now or wait till spring, or no difference? FYI - this funky weed (that I thought was a normal grass) has always been at my house since we bought it 4-5 years ago. So it's been here a while. I'm sure I'll need to do a lot of work now and in the future to really get rid of it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Be careful with tenacity. It can turngood grass white if over applied.

Do a single application blanket at a 3oz/acre rate to see how much you have. If it is too large, I don't think you should kill it now since you will end up with a bare spot.


----------

